# fixing corrupt JPG files



## EZZ1253 (Mar 1, 2009)

I accidentally left some images in JPG format for long-term storage. Some of the images have gone bad, with bits corrupted. The images open in Preview, Photoshop, and Graphics Converter, and will not open in iPhoto. When opened, the top parts of the images are normal, but the parts that follow the corrupted sections are both color shifted and pixel shifted.

Where can i go for information on fixing these images. I'm searching for instructions on how to either code around the error or a program that can help identify and correct the errors.

Please note, the following circumstances do not apply.


This is not a Windows registry issue. I'm on a Mac.
This is not a problem with a corrupt drive or memory card. I have seen many programs that claim to fix images like this, if the image happens to be on a corrupt or deleted drive or memory card, but i have not found any programs that will actually work on an image file directly.

Thanks for any help people might be able to give.


Tim


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 2, 2009)

If the images open in Photoshop just rename and resave them. Should fix them.


----------



## EZZ1253 (Mar 4, 2009)

The images open in the three programs listed, but they display corrupted, so saving them would only save a corrupted file.


----------

